# Whining noise



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm getting a whining/whirring noise in my 91 KA24DE when my engine revs at 1500+ rpm and it gets higher in pitch as the revs go faster. I hear it in neutral as well as every drivable gear, but it gets quieter as I go up in gears and is usually almost silent in 4th and 5th gear.

I suspect it's coming from the engine because it seems to be coming from there, but I'm not sure. At first, I thought it could be the bearings on the transmission, but symptoms are different and I thought it could be the alternator bearings, but I can seem to spot noise coming from there. What else could be making this noise?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

check the belts especially the alternator belt


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

did you ever find out the problem?i have the same exact whining coming from the passenger side almot near the back of the engine near the intake manifold,i rev it and it whines/whirrs and when the rpm comes down i hear a bearing spinning.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Push the clutch pedal to the floor and hold it there while reving up the motor. If the noise goes away, then the tranny input shaft bearing is bad.


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

ill try that out and see if it works,but is hachiroku still on these forums?our problems are the same and hopefully he solved the problem,but thanks on the advice.

oh yeah,what was cause the burning smell though?


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

*i have the same*

kindof whiny noise when i rev it up it goes away in like 4th and 5th but at around 1700-2000rpm it is almost a grinding noise. is that how yours is? if you figured out wut it was let me no


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

yup,it was the alternator bearing i guess,i went to the junk yard and swap alt's and problem was fixed,what a relief.hope this helps.


----------



## squbafreak15 (Feb 14, 2008)

just figured out what my whining noise was it was the power steering pump its not completly out yet but if you take a screw driver or soemthing and put the metal end against the pump and put your ear next to the handle you can deff here something is wrong in there


----------

